# Digital Cable & Dish 811



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

I have an 811 with Dish & also have cable. I run the cable line in my home through the 811 and can view the cable channels as my "locals" on the lower channels through Dish 811. 

My question is: If I get Digital Cable (and a Cable Receiver) from my cable company, can I then run the same type of setup that I have now? I want to get some digital stations that Dish does not offer. Will the 811 still be able to receive the signal from the cable company receiver and then allow to watch the channels via Dish? Thanks.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Well here's the answer to the question I feel your asking.

No, you will not be able to control a digital or HD cable box integrated through your 811's EPG. However, you could feed a regular cable box through the 811's back panel Video 1 or 2 inputs (composite only). The tuner would however still be separate and would not be integrated into the 811's EPG.


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

if you feed the loop to the 811 ant in and then do as Jason says, you'll see the channels as you do now (analog) in the epg, and then the RCAs run to one of the back inputs for the digital stations. Of course you'll need to use the cable remote, or program the dish remote to change the cable box stations.


----------

